# Modificar control de motor paso a paso de impresora



## asterión (Dic 31, 2016)

Saludos amigos. Desarme una impresora epson c20ux y obtuve la fuente una placa controladora y dos motores paso a paso conectados a esta última placa. Mi deseo es controlar uno de estos motores para mover a distancia un condensador variable con dielectrico de aire. Pensé en seguir uno de los esquemas que hay x internet pero se me ha ocurrido la posibilidad de modificar solo una parte de la placa cambiando el micro controlador que le da las ordenes al driver por un pic y hacer un puente. Pero veo en el esquema adjunto que el micro controlador se comunica por 3 pins al driver y en todos los esquemas que veo en internet con pic y arduino se comunica con 4 pins. Uds que son expertos (soy aficionado nomas) diganme si es posible lo que quiero. Los motores funcionan con 36v x siacaso... Por esto último veo que no es tan común su forma de alimentarse y pense en mantener la fuente.
Pd. La placa la fuente y los motores funcionan. Cuando lo enciendo asi desarmado los motores se mueven buscando papel.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2016)

Suelen ser:
Dirección CW/CCW
Pulso
Blockeo

Del datasheet del controlador puedes saber cual es cual.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 31, 2016)

Hola a todos , caro Don asterión quizaz un motor de paso no sea una buena idea , te aclaro eso porque debemos recordar que en un motor de paso como su proprio nonbre ya dice ese genera un movimento que tiene un paso minimo entre els , encuanto que un motor electrico normal ese puede produzir un movimento cuase que continuo o mejor lineal.
Asi la capacitancia obtenida es tanbien directamente proporcional a la posición del eixo de ayuste  dese capacitor ayustable , si lo controlas con un motor de paso tienes una capacitancia de igual paso a de lo motor de paso y dependendo de la precisión nesesaria de tu circuito "L y C" para lograr  la correcta sintonia , quizaz ese metodo no te sirva.
!Suerte en los desahollos !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 31, 2016)

El echo que sea un motor PAP no deberia representar problemas si el angulo de paso es pequeño y se le acopla la demultiplicación mecánica adecuada


----------



## asterión (Dic 31, 2016)

Exactamente. Ya tengo un par de engranajes para facilitar la desmultiplicacion. El tema es que yo he programado algunos pics antes pero no es que sepa tanto de ellos y veo que utiliza 4 pines para comunicarse con el driver del motor bipolar y veo que en el esquema que conseguí del manual de servicio de la impresora usa 3 pines. Me puse a conseguir los datasheets del micro controlador y del driver de epson y nada. ( microcontrolador es: E01A24CC y el driver es: XC901503FNR2). 
He estado mirando programacion de pics para mover motores y eso creo tenerlo claro pero no se como adaptar el pic al driver que ya tengo con los motores. Me parece que si puede aislarse y ponerse un pic porque veo que el micro controlador de la epson solo se conecta con el driver por 3 cables. Osea esta aislado del resto del circuito solo necesito que me den mas luces sobre el tema. 
Gracias y reciban excelente el nuevo año!


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 31, 2016)

Al parecer usa SPI y controla 2 motores, los de 4 pines son más directos pero este está pensado para control digital más "simple", necesitas la hoja de datos para saber los comandos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 31, 2016)

es cierto al ser latch data y clock puede que sea los 2 siguientes casos

*caso 1 :*

es un driver con comunicacion SPI y la datasheet debe tener una lista de comandos para poder ser utilizado.

*caso 2:*

puede que sea solo un simple registro de corrimiento es decir en realidad es un registro de 8 bits al mover 2 motores usa 4 bits para el motor 1 y otros 4 bits para el motor 2.

es como si tuvieras conectado un *74hc595 *a 2 drivers *L298*


----------



## pandacba (Dic 31, 2016)

Fijate en la carcasa del motor, marca, modelo para poder hubicarlo en la web
Que modelo de impresora es?
Sube algunas fotos

Esos tres pin al driver es tal como te dijo fogonazo eso es común en todos los sistemas y no tiene nada que ver con lo que recibe el motor.
Con cuantos cables se conecta el motor a la placa?
1_dirección, horario/ antihorario(CW/CCW)
2_STEP
3_BLOQUEO/DESBLOQUEO(también enable)
Mira aqui http://www.taringa.net/post/hazlo-tu-mismo/8285922/Pequeno-driver-para-motor-paso-a-paso.html


----------



## asterión (Dic 31, 2016)

Les envío la foto del conjunto. La impresora era la epson c20ux los motores he visto en uno que dice EM-428 he buscado info pero solo tengo la que dice en el manual de servicio de la impresora. (Bipolar, 48 polos, o adjunto mejor). 
Que creen? Es mas facil hacerlo funcionar en esta misma placa o conseguir un driver conocido? Que driver conviene para estos motores? Veo en el manual 42v y en el esquema 36v no se xq la diferencia...


----------



## DealTech (Dic 31, 2016)

Saludos, yo tengo estos mismos motores en un montaje controlado por arduino y el IC L293D. Son de 7.5 grados por paso, funcionan con 12V. Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 31, 2016)

Es una cuestion de gustos, podes usar la placa o hacerlo todo vos


----------



## savad (Ene 3, 2017)

En este sitio puedes encontrar el PDF del driver motorola XC901053FN
http://www.jotrin.com/product/parts/XC901053FNR2
 te tienes que registrar gratis (pero te inundan de anuncios tu correo, asi que usa uno para recibir basura), y depues de que lo bajes ...pon una copia aquí para que los demas lo vean.

De acuerdo al diagrama, este IC (KATANA) se comunica en formato serie con el ucontrol,  ...Google SDI bus .... así que hay dos formas de saber que comandos recibe el Katana (ambos tediosos y no garantiza la captura de todos los comandos).

Yo uso un arduino nano que me monitorea el bus SDI, capture los datos ... y me los trasmita a la pc  por el puerto serie. Un programa de VB6 me toma los datos y los pone en una hoja excel ..que luego analizo


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 3, 2017)

yo creo que le buscan 3 pies al gato.

tan facil que es leer la data sheet y dejar de inventar cosas.


----------

